# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  FINALLY!!!! Manx Babies!!!

## tomfromtheshade

I was super stoked to see these when I was pulling pups today!

They're both girls, which doesn't really lend itself well to my breeding plans, but I will take them!!!

----------


## BrothersRoyal

Those are cool! Good Job!

----------


## wilomn

Boy, you must have one tiny snipper to make such a clean removal.

LOL

Cool stuff.

----------


## tomfromtheshade

It took a looooong time to make those. I've been working on this line for over a year now. I was hoping for males, but I will take the girls. At least now I know which of my het females will produce manx babies. For anyone who has ever worked with manx rats you know that its not easy. LOL.




> Boy, you must have one tiny snipper to make such a clean removal.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Cool stuff.

----------


## TheSnakeEye

Have you noticed any health problems with them? I have heard of many problems with them.

----------


## tomfromtheshade

> Have you noticed any health problems with them? I have heard of many problems with them.


You notice health problems right away with the Manx...as soon as they are old enough to walk. If their spine is incorrectly formed or missing vertebrae they are usually paralyzed from the hips back OR both of their back legs move together scooting them along like a frog.

None of my manx or my het manx show any of these problems. 

Also, you can tell a problem manx by its bathroom habits as well. If they are missing vertebrae they will usually poop all over themselves all the time.

No worries about any of that with my animals, but then again these are the first two that I produced so time will tell as I work more with the line.

----------


## Hulihzack

What good is a rat without the convenient handle? lol  Really though, they're pretty cool, someone brought one into our shop and we decided to keep her rather than feed her off  :Good Job:

----------


## tomfromtheshade

> What good is a rat without the convenient handle? lol  Really though, they're pretty cool, someone brought one into our shop and we decided to keep her rather than feed her off


That's how I got the original male for my foundation stock. The guy that I got him from had no use for him because his feeder rat operation requires rats with tails. 

Fortunately for me I had the year and the extra rack to make this project pan out LOL.

----------


## bsash

Congratulations, Tom! I know you've been trying and waiting awhile for those!

----------


## jben

Congrats Tom.

Sent from my MB501 using Tapatalk

----------


## anatess

I have to say, I've never heard of rats without tails until today.

I am learning a ton...

----------


## jasbus

I'll take one!
Geez, I've been in the same boat forever too..
I breed my manx male back to back to back, still no luck, it's been probably more than a year!

----------


## suzuki4life

Its about time!!!

congrats!

now do it back to back  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tomfromtheshade

I'm just happy that the line didn't end LOL. I will be breeding the het mom that made these two back to the manx male and HOPEFULLY I will produce some males in the next batch. I will also be breeding the het sisters of these manx back to the manx male to see what happens. 

Hopefully I will be making some more soon. You know that I won't be giving up LOL.

Blue, rex, dumbo, manx babies are still the eventual plan LOL.




> Its about time!!!
> 
> congrats!
> 
> now do it back to back

----------


## PghBall

Congrats Tom!

----------


## Blausucht

Hey,

i can´t imagine how a tailless rat thinks about it.. why does someone breed a creature that can´t live normal?

Sorry i don´t like them...

----------


## tomfromtheshade

> Hey,
> 
> i can´t imagine how a tailless rat thinks about it.. why does someone breed a creature that can´t live normal?
> 
> Sorry i don´t like them...


Why can't they live normally without a tail? They eat, drink, pee, poop, do it...just like all my other rats. There is no disadvantage in not having a tail in captivity. So, to respond to your statement...they live normal.

Poorly bred manx rats can have spinal deformities and fused pelvis and all sorts of nasty stuff wrong with them. Then again, so can any other rat that is indescriminately inbred for generations and generations. 

I take pride in producing healthy manx rats. If I didn't care about their health I'm sure that I would have produced 100 of them by now, but I haven't. I have produced two.

You're entitled to your opinion, but all of my rats "live normal".

----------


## SlitherinSisters

That's awesome!!!

----------


## SK_Exotics

How do you pick them up if they don't have tails?
Evolution kept them for a reason!

Really though congrats, those are so cute!

----------


## tomfromtheshade

> How do you pick them up if they don't have tails?
> Evolution kept them for a reason!
> 
> Really though congrats, those are so cute!


You just scoop 'em up LOL. None of my rats have that bite first personality.

----------


## suzuki4life

> How do you pick them up if they don't have tails?
> Evolution kept them for a reason!
> 
> Really though congrats, those are so cute!


you are correct. However, this is a "morph". A pet kept in proper conditions will never know any different.

The original male was very docile but flighty.

----------


## suzuki4life

> I'm just happy that the line didn't end LOL. I will be breeding the het mom that made these two back to the manx male and HOPEFULLY I will produce some males in the next batch. I will also be breeding the het sisters of these manx back to the manx male to see what happens. 
> 
> Hopefully I will be making some more soon. You know that I won't be giving up LOL.
> 
> Blue, rex, dumbo, manx babies are still the eventual plan LOL.


I hope you realize you are in no way producing a "clean line".

yes you started off with great stock

However, you are focusing on emphasizing all traits from one line and inbreeding them over and over. This will cause you problems over time.

My advice to you now is to enjoy your success but find a foreign "WHITE" female and start the process over by allowing nature to take its course. I say white, because I know where any of my white stock has gone over the last 5 years. That should ensure you are not crossing blood lines over the last 10-20 generations. You know you can produce them now...so now strengthen your bloodline before proceeding.

That is what I went through to produce the stock you have now.

----------

